# Eastern Browns in Wardrobe



## markannab (Dec 20, 2012)

Guess what mum found in Kyle's wardrobe... seven deadly eastern Brown snakes! | News.com.au


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 20, 2012)

What kind of parent gives a 3 y.o. child a container to STORE UNKNOWN ANIMAL EGGS IN, in the first place?


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 20, 2012)

God, I must be so twisted; I actually laughed at this. :facepalm:


----------



## dangles (Dec 20, 2012)

Breeding snakes must be easy. A 3 yr old can do it without an incubator.


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 20, 2012)

dangles said:


> breeding snakes must be easy. A 3 yr old can do it without an incubator.



lmao!!


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 20, 2012)

Xeaal said:


> God, I must be so twisted; I actually laughed at this. :facepalm:



I laughed too! :shock:


----------



## RedFox (Dec 20, 2012)

Hmmm... Townsville in spring. Would have been nice and warm the container looks to have quite a bit of condensation. Hatching conditions would have been about right. Who needs an incubator when you have a warm cupboard and a Chinese take away container.  

I guess the drawer was taken because from what I've heard snakes cannot resist an open drawer.


----------



## SarahScales (Dec 20, 2012)

Haha, I was just signing in to post this exact some article! Welcome Kyle, You're now one of us!


----------



## Tinky (Dec 20, 2012)

Read the article and thought North Queensland Wildlife Care reptile co-ordinator Trish Prendergast was saying that the hatchies could have killed him if they bit him.

Will have to do a search, as I did not think they would be dangerous until they were a bit older.


----------



## Tristan (Dec 20, 2012)

Tinky said:


> Read the article and thought North Queensland Wildlife Care reptile co-ordinator Trish Prendergast was saying that the hatchies could have killed him if they bit him.
> 
> Will have to do a search, as I did not think they would be dangerous until they were a bit older.



i may have miss-understood what you just posted...but those suckers are lethal before the day they hatch


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 20, 2012)

Tinky said:


> Read the article and thought North Queensland Wildlife Care reptile co-ordinator Trish Prendergast was saying that the hatchies could have killed him if they bit him.
> 
> Will have to do a search, as I did not think they would be dangerous until they were a bit older.


Straight out of the egg they are dangerously venomous.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 20, 2012)

One of those hatchies could have easily killed a three year old boy.


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 20, 2012)

Tinky said:


> Read the article and thought North Queensland Wildlife Care reptile co-ordinator Trish Prendergast was saying that the hatchies could have killed him if they bit him.
> 
> Will have to do a search, as I did not think they would be dangerous until they were a bit older.


hard to tell if your serious or joking , pretty commonly know that hatchy EB are just as dangerous as their adult counterparts , i have heard that a bite from them can be worse as they cant really control venom like and adult and give you a dry bite so there mostly wet bites with plenty of venom , that part im not sure on though


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 20, 2012)

SarahScales said:


> Haha, I was just signing in to post this exact some article! Welcome Kyle, You're now one of us!



A poacher?


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 20, 2012)

I was wondering what this was  ...but now I get it


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 20, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> I was wondering what this was  ...but now I get it


Keelback, it's always a keelback lol. (disclaimer the snake is not a keelback)


----------



## nintendont (Dec 20, 2012)

Tinky said:


> Read the article and thought North Queensland Wildlife Care reptile co-ordinator Trish Prendergast was saying that the hatchies could have killed him if they bit him.
> 
> Will have to do a search, as I did not think they would be dangerous until they were a bit older.


When I was 14 in Kununurra WA I had the same thoughts about a Western brown baby I was trying to catch in a plastic tub (thinking it wouldnt be as venomous, if at all, as an adult snake) but when I got it back to our camp site and looked at an ID book it said that the young are just as deadly as adult snakes...


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 20, 2012)

SarahScales said:


> Haha, I was just signing in to post this exact some article! Welcome Kyle, You're now one of us!



lol! so was i. guess i dont need to 
but i couldn't remember if the kid was 7, or he had seven eggs


----------



## Stuart (Dec 20, 2012)

I wish when I was young I was so lucky to have eggs I found hatch... Its a pity about what came out of the egg (depending on who you talk to ) but to be honest, it was nice to see a mother and family encourage their childs interest in wildlife and then act appropriately when it turned pear shaped.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 20, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> but to be honest, it was nice to see a mother and family encourage their childs interest in wildlife and then act appropriately when it turned pear shaped.



Um, I think its flat out bad parenting. 
Would any one praise a parent that lets their child approach an unknown dog on the street? Same potential to go sideways.
A little bit of risk mitigation (i.e. knowing what your 3y.o. child is doing whilst in your care) could go a long way.

- - - Updated - - -

I would also like to point out the article author could have mentioned how it is illegal to interfere with native fauna. 
[sarcasm]I mean, don't they have a responsibility to report the facts?[/sarcasm]


----------



## Renenet (Dec 20, 2012)

I laughed too. It would have been a very different story if he'd been bitten, but no harm done.



mad_at_arms said:


> What kind of parent gives a 3 y.o. child a container to STORE UNKNOWN ANIMAL EGGS IN, in the first place?



I'm not sure it's clear from the article that the mother knew what the takeaway container was for until she found the eggshells and the snakes in it. The child might have asked her for a container without mentioning the eggs. If she did, yes, bad idea, but I suspect she will be much more careful in future.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 20, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> Um, I think its flat out bad parenting.
> Would any one praise a parent that lets their child approach an unknown dog on the street? Same potential to go sideways.
> A little bit of risk mitigation (i.e. knowing what your 3y.o. child is doing whilst in your care) could go a long way.



I understand your point completely as this article shows outright that it can go horribly wrong. However my view is that shielding kids away from these sorts of interests can be just as counter productive.

In this case things should have been done differently like maybe having the kid just look at the eggs or put them back rather than encouraging him to keep them in his closet in a food container but its nice to see that they contacted the relevant authorities and had the snakes released rather than popping the container in the bin with the hatchlings still trapped. 

In saying all that though, you make a very valid point and its not the kids fault but the parenting.

- - - Updated - - -



mad_at_arms said:


> I would also like to point out the article author could have mentioned how it is illegal to interfere with native fauna.
> [sarcasm]I mean, don't they have a responsibility to report the facts?[/sarcasm]



Now thats just silly, you know they cant place the blame on people.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 20, 2012)

Renenet said:


> I laughed too. It would have been a very different story if he'd been bitten, but no harm done.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it's clear from the article that the mother knew what the takeaway container was for until she found the eggshells and the snakes in it. The child might have asked her for a container without mentioning the eggs. If she did, yes, bad idea, but I suspect she will be much more careful in future.



So no parent ever questions their child's intentions?

Here some possible scenarios I have imagined:-

Kyle: Mummy can I please have a takeaway container?
Kyle's mum: What for sweetie?
Kyle: Some eggs i found in the garden
Kyle's mum: GET THOSE THINGS OUT OF THE HOUSE AND BACK WHERE YOU FOUND THEM!!

Scenario 2

Kyle: Mummy can I please have a takeaway container?
Kyle's mum: Kyle, mummy is busy find one yourself.
Kyle: What are you doing?
Kyle's mum: I'm social networking on my iphone.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Mummy: "Now where did he put those grasshoppers? I don't want them dying so they can have these bit of lettuce to eat (and get a drink at same time). Hmmm! I wonder if he put them in here?....




Xeaal said:


> God, I must be so twisted; I actually laughed at this. :facepalm:


You most certainly are!!! However,it would seem you are in good company... E & R.

Blue


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 20, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> What kind of parent gives a 3 y.o. child a container to STORE UNKNOWN ANIMAL EGGS IN, in the first place?



My mum would and did,,,Both my parents always encouraged my love of animals in the hope that i might become a biologist, scientist or something similar..
They were not happy when i dropped out at 15 and got a factory job...poor buggers..
RIP mum and dad


----------



## Radar (Dec 20, 2012)

Meh, My parents let me incubate eggs when we disturbed them building the house, shed, fences, etc. I wouldn't call it bad parenting, never did me any harm. Good on her. Such a nanny society these days.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 20, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> What kind of parent gives a 3 y.o. child a container to STORE UNKNOWN ANIMAL EGGS IN, in the first place?



A certain type of parent that finds nature wonderful and encourages their own offspring to enjoy same 
Long live nature loving human beings we sure don't have enough of them
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 20, 2012)

If you're lucky as a kid, you can get it so your parents don't want to know what's in your bedroom, so don't bother to ask! I guess they knew what I was up to because I always got at least one reptile book for Chrissy and Dad often built the "Chrissy cage"!!


----------



## Renenet (Dec 20, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> My mum would and did,,,Both my parents always encouraged my love of animals in the hope that i might become a biologist, scientist or something similar..
> They were not happy when i dropped out at 15 and got a factory job...poor buggers..
> RIP mum and dad



Baz, you met their expectations in an unexpected way, and very successfully. I bet they'd be extremely proud of what you've achieved.

- - - Updated - - -

If it were my kid, I'd be just as excited to find out the identity of the occupants of the eggs. If I felt that we could provide the right conditions, I'd seriously consider incubating them, albeit in a much more secure receptacle than a Chinese takeaway container. Alternatively, I'd put them back where they were found and keep a close eye out.

I see your point, Mad at Arms, but I am always skeptical of relying on the average newspaper article as an accurate source of information. I can't rush to judge this mother based on the work of a single deadline-harried journalist. There could be any number of explanations for why the kid ended up with a takeaway container full of eastern browns, beyond the scope of the article to explain.


----------



## mje772003 (Dec 23, 2012)

Lol when I was young I lived at a place called collinsville and lived in a street on what was known as death adder hill never found any adults or young but found plenty of skinks as a kid


----------

